
Does Watson Prove We’ve Reached The Singularity? - tgriesser
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/ai-paradox/
======
motters
This is easy to answer: no.

Watson doesn't represent a big advance, it's another narrow AI system, and
this article is a good example of how the capabilities of such systems are
always over-interpreted or misunderstood. The classic problem with narrow AIs
is that they don't scale to a larger system, except perhaps in
trivial/uninteresting ways.

------
mikerhoads
This reeks of "I hear the word singularity one time and I really really want
to use it in a headline." TechCrunch should stick to covering Apple rumors/VC
beefs and leave the discussion of science/philosophy to someone more
qualified.

------
Pooter
When Watson's language processing abilities are sophisticated enough to
understand contextually sensitive ambiguities that humans have no problem
with, I'm more inclined to entertain the notion.

As someone that works in NLP and information extraction research, I've gotta
say that unless there's some massive technological upheavals, we're not
getting to thinking machines for a good long time.

